# wireless router problems



## homerepairtips (Sep 2, 2008)

I have had countless issues with my Linksys router and have found that the only way to fix these problems has been to contact Linksys direct. I would recommend doing the same with your manufacturer


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Could be a lot of things. 

Is the wireless symbol lit up on your router? Do you have a wireless card in your computer?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you set up computer to work directly (hard-wired)with your cable or DSL modem first?
Then you set up the router with a cable from the computer to the router!
Once the router is working hard-wired, you can then set up the wireless function.
I have a D-Link router and found that their tech support to be excellent!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If brand new out of the box, following the instructions with the unit should get you there. If not, contact the vendor tech support for help.

If not new and has been used before, it may be configured to not reveal the SSID (network name) and therefore not show up in a scan by your computer's wireless card. If so, connect to the unit over the wire and reconfigure or reset to factory defaults.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

JAVAMAN said:


> i have a net gear mr814v2 wireless router. i am trying to get this hooked up. i have everything hooked up properly. but there is not wireless signal or even a hit that my wireless router is working. its like my computer is not reconizing that the wireless router is even there.
> 
> 
> can some one please help me
> ...


 It just occurred to me that I bought a Netgear USB wi-fi module and I found that Netgear has not made drivers that are Vista compatiblefor this. And they have no intention of doing so!
Are you trying to use this router with Vista. If so, this may be your problem.


----------



## sawyerEd (Aug 9, 2008)

I've run into several cantankerous routers. Try your computer wired directly to your network interface. Does it work? If not contact service provider. Most of the better routers configure themselves simply by power cycling in the correct order. Internet adapter, wait for status leds, then router, again wait for leds to stop flashing, then turn on computer. DHCP(automatic) addressing will not work any other way. Make sure your internet adapter or modem does not require a crossover cable to the router. Make sure all cables that you use are good and the router is new and its leds light up the way they should, read the manual. As mentioned above try to get the router to work wired first. If it does. Then your wireless card is likely at fault. Make sure the card is powered on (they have leds on the back) and being recognized in your network control panel or try your computer and card on a friends network. your card has drivers as part of the OS, otherwise vista should not be an issue. If the router does not work wired then it is likely at fault and the seller should replace. Routers screw up all the time.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

Netgear is just not a good brand, 

I owned one as well as friends, we all switched back to linksys 

Just my review


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> Netgear is just not a good brand,
> 
> ...



I had one, the ports on the back diddnt want to work anymore.

Now I have a Linksys, with a Motorola cable modem, my ping in games is usually 30-90.


----------



## sawyerEd (Aug 9, 2008)

*Routers*

We recommend linksys to our clients, because the software you need to set up your encryption is easier to use. Open networks set up automatically, then you log in and enter your SSID passwords etc. linksys takes you through the entire process. D-links are ok but the software interface can be a little puzzling in my view. I have an Apple airport express at home but I thought the software interface was made for geeks only. Once you have your network working don't allow family members to fool around with it, power it down, replug cables, etc. Remember to write down your network name, computer names, passwords, encryption type,etc so you can put things back together next time.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

While reviewing routers, I went through 3 Linksys routers over a period of 2 years!
Then 2 years ago, I bought a D Link and it been fine since then!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Wildie said:


> While reviewing routers, I went through 3 Linksys routers over a period of 2 years!
> Then 2 years ago, I bought a D Link and it been fine since then!



But you can heatsink them and overclock them...I should do that to a wrt54g...I should watercool it!


----------

